

Does Movie Violence Increase Violent Crime? (No, it decreases it) - chaostheory
http://www.mitpressjournals.org/doi/abs/10.1162/qjec.2009.124.2.677

======
Dove
Though my evidence is only anecdotal, it seems to me that video game violence
doesn't desensitize the viewer to real violence, either. An amusing example:
<http://www.penny-arcade.com/2009/7/15/>

I do wonder if there's a difference between violence in video games and
movies. I know someone who plays _Left 4 Dead_ for hours on end, but cannot
stomach _Braveheart_ or some journalistic photographs of violence and death.
The gore is by far the highest in the first, but it is the realism of the
second--and more strongly the reality of the third--that seems to sit so
uneasily.

------
DanielStraight
This seems like a very narrowly focused study. I don't think the _overall_
effect of violence in movies is within our ability to understand, so while
this is interesting, it doesn't really answer any questions.

